# heading to north central kansas



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

heading out the day before holloween! should be prime time here but what about out there? i think they will be in the chasing stage:evil:good for us ! hope the weather holds out and we can fill 3 tags, all private ground near to 6 square miles of land, never been there so we willl see, self giuded cant wait, anyone else been there!


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

This will be third year goin to south central ks...always first week of November and there r always some busted up racks from fighting when we get there....seems like they r just starting to get interested in does...mainly just establishing dominance. Still a whole different world than Michigan....good luck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kandu (Jan 10, 2011)

good luck heard the drought had a big effect on the deer out there ehd killed a lot you will be slightly early for the rut we seen it around nov 12th last year regardless its not michigan so you will see more bucks.


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks we will be in the vacinity of stockton, cant wait thanks for the info! is there one way out there thats better thank another? maps all say to take 80 all the way till i have to go south?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

beats workin said:


> thanks we will be in the vacinity of stockton, cant wait thanks for the info! is there one way out there thats better thank another? maps all say to take 80 all the way till i have to go south?


All the way on 80 until you drop south.

I heard the same thing about EHD this year. I have a buddy who guides and he claims his biggest bucks are shot around Nov 16th each year. Anytime from the end of Oct until the third week will be good. My 2010 ks buck was shot in Sept. He had a busted tine already. The late Nov bucks can be really busted up.

Going early like you are rattling will work well.


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

kingfisher 11 said:


> All the way on 80 until you drop south.
> 
> I heard the same thing about EHD this year. I have a buddy who guides and he claims his biggest bucks are shot around Nov 16th each year. Anytime from the end of Oct until the third week will be good. My 2010 ks buck was shot in Sept. He had a busted tine already. The late Nov bucks can be really busted up.
> 
> Going early like you are rattling will work well. thanks again rattling, will have to giver a try! good luck stay safe


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Almost ready.


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

mark. cant wait 2 weeks n counting, ive spent alot of mula on gear so i have extra, i know u have too, 2 weeks in devoted to hard core hunting, almost as good as 2 weeks devoted to hard core jiggin for eyes, they are on an equal plain, we will post pics for you all, thanks for all the help


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

one week from now we will be on our way to medicine lodge kansas....drought, warm weather, wind, and Big Bucks! can't wait to get trail cams set and get to hunting. anyone else done or heard anything good from down there?


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Aye on the drought and fragile racks. First cam pictures to last in the 1st week of firearms is amazing how many racks become pack rat food.

I take 69 to indy, then I70 to KC. I avoid the whole Chicago thing entirely. You could jog down 55 S to 70 around StLouis.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't forget large coolers. Works well if the weather is warm to transport. Or if really cold to keep it from being a rock when u get home.

I've seen more of the latter than too hot.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

baldwinbucks said:


> one week from now we will be on our way to medicine lodge kansas....drought, warm weather, wind, and big bucks! Can't wait to get trail cams set and get to hunting. Anyone else done or heard anything good from down there?


let me know how you did, we are leaving in about 9 hours , cant wait, i havent had but only a few chances to get out this year so im affraid of my reaction to a nice buck,ha , good luck stay safe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Good luck! I have a lease in NE Kansas (Nemaha county). talked to the farmer today and EHD is spotty out there. 2500 acres he has only 1 dead deer. A lot of the other farms around the area are the same he said. Very hit and miss which is a good sign. 

Shouldnt be really any corn standing either which is good for hunting. Ill be headed out on the 18th. Keep us updated how you do


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

He also said that some minor chasing has just started with the younger bucks. Not a lot though. Should be just picking up here shortly.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Good luck!!! I will be heading to the Washington/ Marysville area monday morning. CAN'T WAIT !!!!!


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

finish packing this morning...get some sleep...one more night of work tonight and then it's off to south central Kansas(Barber Co.) at 9 am thursday morning....man am i fired up and it's gonna be a long night at work. hope to throw some pictures on here when i get them!


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Good luck! I have a lease in NE Kansas (Nemaha county). talked to the farmer today and EHD is spotty out there. 2500 acres he has only 1 dead deer. A lot of the other farms around the area are the same he said. Very hit and miss which is a good sign.
> 
> Shouldnt be really any corn standing either which is good for hunting. Ill be headed out on the 18th. Keep us updated how you do


 Thats when i'm heading out there!! This is my first time so i'm pretty excited! What phase will the rut be in at this time?? 




fish patroll said:


> Good luck!!! I will be heading to the Washington/ Marysville area monday morning. CAN'T WAIT !!!!!


Good luck!!


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

baldwinbucks said:


> finish packing this morning...get some sleep...one more night of work tonight and then it's off to south central Kansas(Barber Co.) at 9 am thursday morning....man am i fired up and it's gonna be a long night at work. hope to throw some pictures on here when i get them!


Good luck and let us know how ya do!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

fishinmachine2 said:


> Thats when i'm heading out there!! This is my first time so i'm pretty excited! What phase will the rut be in at this time??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Around the 16-22 of November as some say is about the best time to be there(North kansas). This is my first year on this lease, but the mature deer spend a lot of time on their feet around mid/late November, and seems to be the best time to take a bruiser. The farm Im hunting, the landowner tries to only shoot bucks 150+. Where are you headed?


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Around the 16-22 of November as some say is about the best time to be there(North kansas). This is my first year on this lease, but the mature deer spend a lot of time on their feet around mid/late November, and seems to be the best time to take a bruiser. The farm Im hunting, the landowner tries to only shoot bucks 150+. Where are you headed?


Should be perfect timing then! I'm hunting north central kansas! Good luck and thanks!!


----------

